# Topeak Smart Gauge D2 ?



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I wanted to have a decent pressure gauge so I looked at the many reviews and bought the Topeak, seemed to be the best.

No matter what I check, tires, shocks or forks, I always do a double check and always get a different result, like about 10psi or so.

What is up with this? I am wondering if I am better off just going by the gauge on the shock pump and on my floor pump?

Members did say the Topeak is good once you get the hang of it however it seems to be very simple to me.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

You lose pressure each time you take a pressure reading. This is exacerbated with forks and shocks because of the low volume of air. I would personally rely on the gauge on your shock pump (as long as it is a 2-step attachment).

I personally prefer individual dial-type gauges. Any time you try to combine 2 different capabilities in a product, something suffers.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Using either my shock or floor pump, I over-inflate past the desired pressure and then use the bleed button either on the shock pump itself or on my pressure gauge. I almost never take the word of the gauge on the pump itself.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

wschruba said:


> You lose pressure each time you take a pressure reading. This is exacerbated with forks and shocks because of the low volume of air. I would personally rely on the gauge on your shock pump (as long as it is a 2-step attachment).
> 
> I personally prefer individual dial-type gauges. Any time you try to combine 2 different capabilities in a product, something suffers.


Not sure what a 2 stage shock pump is? I have a Bontrager pump that came with my Superfly Elite.

Also, a dial type gauge? Not sure what that is, but now I am thinking of sending back the Topeak.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

A 2-stage fitting allows you to first screw on the hose to the valve, then engage the pin that depresses the schrader valve. This allows you to fill the shock/fork without losing any (in reality, minimal) air.

Meiser makes a dial gauge. If you are unhappy with the size of the scale, it's as easy as grabbing a new gauge from the hardware store. Make sure to wrap the threads with teflon tape if you go this route.

As far as the mechanics of the valve attachment goes, I've never used any pressure gauge as good as the Meiser, even if the scale of the dial leaves something to be desired.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, your information really helps!


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bring it back to life..
Ive been using the D2 for over a year now. It is a solid piece of gear. It seals very well works on both presta and schrader equally well. Inflate past your pressure and use the bleed valve to prop it to your desired pressure. Very accurate Ive compared it to many other gauges using my air compressor with 4 gallon tank set at 30PSI . 
Far better than any dial gauge for the low pressures we run on the North Shore


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have the Topeak D2 as well, works fine each time.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I need to learn how to use it! I have one and use it to check pressures and while doing so, I always lose a substantial amount of air. 
Think I have read the procedure is to over inflate with a pump and then use use the gauge to reduce to the desired pressure, is this correct??


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes correct.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I just wish it read to 1/10th psi.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NordieBoy said:


> I just wish it read to 1/10th psi.


Seriously!
Who goes to a 1/10 increments when pumping up a tire?

I've been using the same Topeak Smart Guage for 13 years and it still works flawlessly. I have yet to ever change the battery. Crazy!


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

rickcin said:


> i wanted to have a decent pressure gauge so i looked at the many reviews and bought the topeak, seemed to be the best.
> 
> No matter what i check, tires, shocks or forks, i always do a double check and always get a different result, like about 10psi or so.
> 
> ...


sks?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Seriously!
> Who goes to a 1/10 increments when pumping up a tire?


So 18.0psi and 18.9psi are the same to you?

The Topeak just reads it as 18ish.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NordieBoy said:


> So 18.0psi and 18.9psi are the same to you?
> 
> The Topeak just reads it as 18ish.


I don't think that incremental of a difference is noticeable to any mere mortal.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> So 18.0psi and 18.9psi are the same to you?
> 
> The Topeak just reads it as 18ish.


Even if you find a gage that reads out to .1 psi, I doubt it's accurate to that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Seriously!
> Who goes to a 1/10 increments when pumping up a tire?
> 
> I've been using the same Topeak Smart Guage for 13 years and it still works flawlessly. I have yet to ever change the battery. Crazy!


I have this gage too. Unfortunately it doesn't have a pressure bleed button so setting tire pressure is trial and error. I hardly ever use it now and rely on my pump gage.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MikeDee said:


> I have this gage too. Unfortunately it doesn't have a pressure bleed button so setting tire pressure is trial and error. I hardly ever use it now and rely on my pump gage.


I agree that aspect of it is a pain. But it's very accurate and reliable and obviously built tough to last so long. Did you ever have to change out the battery? I've never had to and it's still going and going and going. I think Topeak and Timex are in cahoots.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I agree that aspect of it is a pain. But it's very accurate and reliable and obviously built tough to last so long. Did you ever have to change out the battery? I've never had to and it's still going and going and going. I think Topeak and Timex are in cahoots.


Yes, I did. I'm not sure the battery was bad, but I was getting erroneous readings. Also, I had recent problems with the collar that holds the pump gasket on popping off. I superglued it to keep it on. I guess I can't change the gasket now though.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MikeDee said:


> Yes, I did. I'm not sure the battery was bad, but I was getting erroneous readings. Also, I had recent problems with the collar that holds the pump gasket on popping off. I superglued it to keep it on. I guess I can't change the gasket now though.


I haven't had any false readings although I think I'll change the battery just because it's so old. Same thing happened recently with mine concerning the collar. I haven't addressed with glue yet although I probably will. Kinda hard to complain about these minor details after having it for 13 years.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

When I fill my fork with my 2 stage pump, I go to 95psi. If I bleed the air out of the hose and then screw it back down, im down 5psi. this means that every time I read my pressure it take 5psi to fill the hose/gauge on my pump.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I haven't had any false readings although I think I'll change the battery just because it's so old. Same thing happened recently with mine concerning the collar. I haven't addressed with glue yet although I probably will. Kinda hard to complain about these minor details after having it for 13 years.


I have the newer style Topeak that has a swivel head. Going on 2 years, now. I use it EVERY TIME I ride. It's part of my loading process when I gather my gear/bike so that might be 3-4 times a week not counting car, truck, numerous boat trailer checks. I was recently wondering how much life I'd get from the 2032 battery and just day before yesterday, the unit flashed the PSI and stuck in that mode...just flashing and wouldn't cancel out. New battery fixed it. Question answered.

It's a great gauge and I'd buy it again in a heart beat.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I haven't had any false readings although I think I'll change the battery just because it's so old. Same thing happened recently with mine concerning the collar. I haven't addressed with glue yet although I probably will. Kinda hard to complain about these minor details after having it for 13 years.


It must be getting close to giving up. When I bought a plus bike this fall, I decided to search through all my bicycle junk to make sure I didn't have a digital gauge, and there it was, with a dead battery...probably from the same era.

Picked up a new battery and checked it against a new SKS airchecker at the shop and got the same reading.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

richde said:


> It must be getting close to giving up. When I bought a plus bike this fall, I decided to search through all my bicycle junk to make sure I didn't have a digital gauge, and there it was, with a dead battery...probably from the same era.
> 
> Picked up a new battery and checked it against a new SKS airchecker at the shop and got the same reading.


Yeah it's time for me to change out the battery.

Good to know yours was that accurate after all these years.


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Seriously!
> Who goes to a 1/10 increments when pumping up a tire?
> 
> I've been using the same Topeak Smart Guage for 13 years and it still works flawlessly. I have yet to ever change the battery. Crazy!


I have the same one and am looking at it on the tool wall right now. For me the performance was not as good but it has potential. After reading this thread I think I may throw a new battery in to see what I can get out of it.

I used it primarily for MTB tubeless with less issue. I attempted once to measure my road bike tire pressure and it literally exploded into a bunch of pieces as it blew off the valve. Once back together it still worked for MTB.


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey All,

So I got a Topeak D2 digital gauge a few weeks ago and it's only managed to annoy me.

With my floor pump I always over inflate and then deflate to achieve desired pressure. So when I take readings with this gauge and then need to release some air I press the release button on the D2 and can hear air escaping, but the reading on the gauge doesn't lower in conjunction with the decreasing pressure. (the gauge is still on and hasn't auto shutoff) 

In order to get a new reading I'm forced to remove the gauge, thus letting more air out, and re-measure, once again letting more air out. Super annoying and kind of defeats the purpose the device. 

I've fully aired down tires with the release valve and the psi reading doesn't change.

Am I doing something wrong? Missing a step/button press somewhere? Did I maybe get a defective gauge?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

No you are doing it right it's just a pain in the ass to use.  There's no bleed button so you have to pump check pump check until you get the desired psi. I have raved about this gauge here and elsewhere for its longevity and accuracy. But the fact that it doesn't have a bleed valve button makes it challenging to say the least.

Bottom Line:
VERY high quality gauge but missing a feature that would make life easier.


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> No you are doing it right it's just a pain in the ass to use.  There's no bleed button so you have to pump check pump check until you get the desired psi. I have raved about this gauge here and elsewhere for its longevity and accuracy. But the fact that it doesn't have a bleed valve button makes it challenging to say the least.


But the D2 (Second Generation) DOES have a bleed valve:









See the raised yellow button with the silver ring around it? That's the air release. But honestly, I refuse to believe that a company would go through the hassle of adding a feature like an air release WITHOUT programming the readout to display the decreasing pressure.

I must be doing something wrong. To be fair to myself, the directions included with it are terrible.


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

Master Slater said:


> But the D2 (Second Generation) DOES have a bleed valve:
> 
> View attachment 1042926
> 
> ...


Okay, according to an Amazon.com user (shame on you guys btw  ) before pressing the air release, you must press the "tune" button once in order for the gauge to display the psi as it decreases.

An idiotic engineering choice to be sure, and it goes to show you that much of the time the people designing these products aren't actual cyclists. Because why in the F wouldn't they just program the initial reading to drop automatically upon pressing the release valve. No need to enter a new mode!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Master Slater said:


> I must be doing something wrong. To be fair to myself, the directions included with it are terrible.


Press that top "tune" button.
The display will blink. That's it reading the pressure constantly.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Master Slater said:


> Okay, according to an Amazon.com user (shame on you guys btw  ) before pressing the air release, you must press the "tune" button once in order for the gauge to display the psi as it decreases.
> 
> An idiotic engineering choice to be sure, and it goes to show you that much of the time the people designing these products aren't actual cyclists. Because why in the F wouldn't they just program the initial reading to drop automatically upon pressing the release valve. No need to enter a new mode!


The battery life is decreased if its constantly monitoring the pressure. Pushing a button is cheaper than batteries


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Master Slater said:


> Okay, according to an Amazon.com user (shame on you guys btw  ) before pressing the air release, you must press the "tune" button once in order for the gauge to display the psi as it decreases.
> 
> An idiotic engineering choice to be sure, and it goes to show you that much of the time the people designing these products aren't actual cyclists. Because why in the F wouldn't they just program the initial reading to drop automatically upon pressing the release valve. No need to enter a new mode!


Well let us know how good this works. I like the first generation accuracy and dependability so good I'd buy the newer gen. one in a heartbeat.


----------



## deank6 (Dec 24, 2015)

Master Slater said:


> Okay, according to an Amazon.com user (shame on you guys btw  ) before pressing the air release, you must press the "tune" button once in order for the gauge to display the psi as it decreases.
> 
> An idiotic engineering choice to be sure, and it goes to show you that much of the time the people designing these products aren't actual cyclists. Because why in the F wouldn't they just program the initial reading to drop automatically upon pressing the release valve. No need to enter a new mode!


That's real good to finally know. I have the same one and always wondered why the heck they had a bleeder on it but it wouldn't show what it was while bleeding the air.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys, would the Topeak D2 be accurate enough for the low pressures (5-8 psi) of a fatbike? I have a dial gauge that has a low max pressure specifically for the fatbike, but if this one could be the only gauge I use, I am interested. I do remember reading a while back that most gauges are better either at higher psi or lower. Was that incorrect?

Thanks!


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

garcia said:


> Hey guys, would the Topeak D2 be accurate enough for the low pressures (5-8 psi) of a fatbike? I have a dial gauge that has a low max pressure specifically for the fatbike, but if this one could be the only gauge I use, I am interested. I do remember reading a while back that most gauges are better either at higher psi or lower. Was that incorrect?
> 
> Thanks!


Resurrecting this thread.

Just bought one and have tested it on various bikes. It was able to measure as low as 4 psi on my friend's fatbike. Didn't try anything let than that tbh as I don't see anyone needing to.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

What was the actual pressure and what was the resolution of the gauge? At 4psi, 1/2 psi is 25% of the pressure. That like being off 8psi at 32.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

I have one but generally prefer my analogue gauge. On the analogue gauge I could consistently set my pressure to 1/2 or even 1/4 PSI values, whereas the Topeak is whole PSI only. However the Topeak DOES match the pressure from my analogue gauge exactly (rounded up).

The Topeak has no place being used for fat bike tyres IMO, but for beyond 15psi or so it works well.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Pinkbike seems to think the D2 is a better value than the newer, more expensive, variant.

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/topeak-shuttle-gauge-digital-review.html

_
"The Shuttle Gauge Digital looks good on paper, but its ergonomics and ease of use weren't exactly what I'd been hoping for. The good news is that Topeak's Smart Gauge D2 is still in the lineup, and is well worth a look for riders looking for a simple, easy to operate digital*gauge."_


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Verbl Kint said:


> Pinkbike seems to think the D2 is a better value than the newer, more expensive, variant.
> 
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/topeak-shuttle-gauge-digital-review.html
> 
> ...


And this caught my eye as well:


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't quite get what's happened with pricing on the Smart Guage. I bought my first one maybe 3 years ago for $22 USD and my second about a year ago for $26 and now they're almost $40! And the Shuttle is over $60! What a crock of ****! About 3 weeks ago, I bought an analog Accu-Gauge after reading some buzz about it here. It was $12, IIRC on Amazon Prime. I paid $6 for a rubber protective boot. I think it beats my Topeaks all to hell in ease of use, readability, and control of bleed air. The Topeaks sit on the bench, now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I don't quite get what's happened with pricing on the Smart Guage. I bought my first one maybe 3 years ago for $22 USD and my second about a year ago for $26 and now they're almost $40! And the Shuttle is over $60! What a crock of ****! About 3 weeks ago, I bought an analog Accu-Gauge after reading some buzz about it here. It was $12, IIRC on Amazon Prime. I paid $6 for a rubber protective boot. I think it beats my Topeaks all to hell in ease of use, readability, and control of bleed air. The Topeaks sit on the bench, now.


I bought my first one some 16 years ago for $40. They went down in price and then back up since then.


----------

